# Trout Fillets (Short & Sweet)



## Bearcarver (May 19, 2013)

*Trout Fillets* (Short & Sweet)

My Son had some extra Trout Fillets for me, and just at the right time!!! (from some of his five 14" to 18" Trout)

It was Friday, and that's when Mrs Bear leaves me to fend for myself-----In other words, "It's time for me to eat Fish, Shad Roe, Shrimp, or anything else she doesn't eat!!!"

These babies just melted in my mouth!!!!

*On Edit Note: **When you fillet trout between 10" and 18", you are only cutting away the backbone skeleton, the fins, and the rib cage. The tiny little bones are still in the fillets. These tiny little bones dissolve when you pan-fry them. *

All I did was marinate them in "Ken's Honey Teriyaki Marinade" for about 3 hours.
Then rinse them off & pat them dry.
Then Pan 'em in butter about 3 minutes on each side.
Sprinkled a little Old Bay, Salt and Pepper, and then some Tabasco after it hit the plate.

That Simple.


Thanks for looking,
Bear




Trout Fillets in butter:




Doesn't take long---Barely long enough for picture taking!!!




ALL Mine!!!! MMMMmmmmmm............. (First Helping!) 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			







__________________


----------



## roadkill cafe (May 19, 2013)

Those look, and sound, delish!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Giving me ideas for supper. Hard to find trout fillets that look that good down here.

Steve


----------



## Bearcarver (May 19, 2013)

Roadkill Cafe said:


> Those look, and sound, delish!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank You Steve!!!

A lot of nice trout in PA, and my Kid is a "Fishing Machine"!!!

Bear


----------



## ajbert (May 19, 2013)

Sure wish I could fillet a trout that nicely!  I have a tough time getting the thin skin off so usually leave it on (scaled of course).  Looks like a very simple and easy recipe that looks delicious!  I'll have to try it when I get some trout next month.


----------



## woodcutter (May 19, 2013)

Nice looking plate Bear!


----------



## bad santa (May 19, 2013)

Looks like some mighty fine eating. Like you said simple is best!


----------



## Bearcarver (May 20, 2013)

Woodcutter said:


> Nice looking plate Bear!


Thanks Todd!

Bear


Bad Santa said:


> Looks like some mighty fine eating. Like you said simple is best!


Thank You Santa!!!

Bear


----------



## smokinhusker (May 20, 2013)

That looks like some tasty trout!!!


----------



## Bearcarver (May 20, 2013)

SmokinHusker said:


> That looks like some tasty trout!!!


Thank You Alesia!!!

I just thought of something I should have added in my original post, for people who don't get a lot of fresh caught Trout, like we do in PA.

When you fillet trout in the 10" to 18" range, and pan-fry them, the tiny little bones that were still in the fillets dissolve completely.

I think I'll go back & edit my original post.

Bear


----------



## redneck69 (May 20, 2013)

love fresh trout!!  need to go and catch a few and toss them on the q...thanks for the q-view bear


----------



## coffee_junkie (May 20, 2013)

Yum!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 20, 2013)

Looks great Bear! Love butter fried fish! Simple and good!


----------



## Bearcarver (May 20, 2013)

redneck69 said:


> love fresh trout!!  need to go and catch a few and toss them on the q...thanks for the q-view bear


Thanks Redneck!!!

Good to see ya !!

Bear


coffee_junkie said:


> Yum!


Thank You!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (May 21, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks great Bear! Love butter fried fish! Simple and good!


Thank You Sailor!!!

Bear


----------



## coffee_junkie (May 21, 2013)

Yup, we just eat those bones (or work around them) they never really dissolve on the fish we get here, on the bigger trout we use plyers to pull the bones after we fillet them.


----------



## redwood carlos (May 21, 2013)

Man, that looks great! I can not wait to get out camping and fishing.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 21, 2013)

REDWOOD CARLOS said:


> Man, that looks great! I can not wait to get out camping and fishing.


Thanks Carlos!!!

Hope you get out there soon!!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (May 21, 2013)

coffee_junkie said:


> Yup, we just eat those bones (or work around them) they never really dissolve on the fish we get here, on the bigger trout we use plyers to pull the bones after we fillet them.


The bones in our big Trout don't dissolve either, but the smaller (10" to 18") trout do.

Then you get Trout like this, that are only good smoked.

My Son with a couple of nice New York Brownies:


----------

